# kernel i patche ...

## fallow

hello  :Smile: 

z jakich patchow korzystacie do swojego kernela ?

wolicie gotowe zestawy ? , czy dobieracie poszczegolne latki sami ?  :Smile: 

----------

## _alpha_

osobiscie wole love bo zawiera kilka patchy ktore tak czy inaczej dodawalem a do tego ma inne ktore mi sie bardzo podobaja  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Adik_

jak to sie mowi... LOVE WYMIATA?  :Smile: 

----------

## Volt3r

A ja mam pytanie skad bierzecie te patche love, bo w portage tego nie moge znalezc a bym chcial zobaczyc co tam ciekawego jest...

----------

## fallow

u mnie "przeszkadza" ktorys z patchow ktory wchodzi w sklad love ,a objawialo sie to tym , ze kiedy rozslo obciazenie procka , "stawal" kursor myszy,myslalalem ze to jakis patch odnosnie zarzadzania procesami albo obslugi przerwan , ale jakos nie docieklem ktory to , na ck nic takiego sie nie dzieje , ani na patchach gentoo,lepiej samemu sobie podobierac ,wtedy ma sie to co sie chce , a nie ma sie tego czego chce sie uniknac  :Smile:  , ale to zajmuje troche czasu , a tak mozna stosowac juz gotowe pakiety 

pozdro  :Smile: 

lovesources home : http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources/

ostatnie love : http://bssteph.irtonline.org/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.4/2.6.4-love1/2.6.4-love1.patch.bz2

http://bssteph.irtonline.org/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.4/2.6.4-love1/worklog.txt

http://cos.evilforums.com/bin/love-sources-2.6.4-r1.ebuild

----------

## no4b

Ja dodaje sam:

-lufs

-bootsplash

-najnowsza alsa

-nowe stery do karty telewizyjnej (to jak mi sie nie zapomni).

----------

## Prompty

ja zawsze uzywalem owl'ow ( www.openwall.com ) 

ale potem sie przerzucilem na 2.6 i tam juz ich nie bylo ... sprobowalem love-sources .... love at first sight ;]

----------

## Frodg

mm & love:)

----------

## OBenY

Ja preferuje wersje CK, uzywam ich od 2.4.20 i bardzo mi odpowiadaja, obecnie mam 2.6.3. Swoja droga, czy jeszcze w jakims patchsecie jest obsluga supermounta, bo bardzo lubie ta funkcjonalnosc a nie chce mi sie poprawiac rejectow, gdybym nakladal latke na niestandardowe jajo  :Wink: 

Osobiscie uwazam, ze love sa najszybsze  :Smile:  a ck najwydajniejsze/najfunkcjonalniejsze  :Wink: 

----------

